# decoys spreads



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

whats does your decoys spread consist of?


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I always try to add on and upgrade abit each year. This year we'll be running 1200+ windsocks, 150-200 floaters and 9 dozen Hardcores.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

about 800 custom socks with about 50% with heads.

125 silos

4 dozen full bodies

NO RAGS!

84 shells

dozen

Over 200 floaters

partridge in pear tree

first year of my newest toy- JACKITE
Thing looks like fun if anything. HAHA!

:sniper: Shoot em in the lips!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We will run 900-1300 windsocks with 90-100 floaters if we hunt ponds. We did pretty well last fall with 4-500 windsocks so I am eager to see what 1000 will do.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

56 Stuffers........... :roll: Some of you get it right?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Please tell me I don't have to hear about the magical powers of the stuffers everyday. :lol:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

From what Terry Norris sais everyone should forget the plastics and go to stuffers.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

seriously,

This year I may try a couple stuffers. More just for fun if I get the time really.

BUt the 56 stuffers........... thats now a waterfowling forum legend by now.

It doesnt matter if the post is about the price of beans........ it will somehow end up having to do with 56 stuffers in the end. HA!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry TY, I couldnt resist.......it is a classic among Snow Hunters from here on out......


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont know exact numbers but its pretty close but here we go, 800 Northwind Windsock Decoys, 75 Silos, 4 Goose Magnets, and a couple dozen of shells decoys, + flags, 4 guys, 4 layoutblinds, 2 e-callers, 2 cases of shells, im just waiting on a phone call.....................
:sniper: Case of Snow and Blue Goose Fever
Antibiotic: A day laying in your spread with the birds plentiful.

Adam :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Between 7 of us we will have more decoys then what we want to set up. :wink: 
I can see the end now............... 500 snows walling up the spread 25 yards out and only four more days until I can shed blood!!! :evil:


----------

